
Show HN: Eventbot – Group calendar for Slack teams - joewadcan
https://geteventbot.com/
======
joewadcan
co-founder here - we'd love to hear your feedback!

We built Eventbot because we think chat platforms like Slack are fundamentally
replacing email and so calendars can be radically better in the new chat-first
world.

We've got a Free Plan with advanced features on the Team Plan, give it a try
and let us know what you think !

